
Branchless Programming: Why “If” is Sloowww, and what we can do about it [video] - pabo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVJ-mWWL7cE
======
Sohcahtoa82
The highest-voted question on Stack Overflow is related to branch predictions
and branchless programming:

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/11227809/why-is-
processi...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/11227809/why-is-processing-a-
sorted-array-faster-than-processing-an-unsorted-array)

~~~
pabo
This is a great post, thanks for sharing!

------
mratsim
Mandatory don't trust the folklore:
[https://hal.inria.fr/hal-01100647/document](https://hal.inria.fr/hal-01100647/document)

------
cellularmitosis
Creel also has a lot of great videos for those interested in getting started
with assembly.

------
pbsds
All of these cases should really be done by the compiler on O3.

